# Solved: ESET Smart Security killed my Windows 2003 Server R2 connectivity



## jaunis (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi to all the Tech Support Guy Community.

First of all sorry if my english is bad, but I'm not a native speaker.

I Have a Domain controller Server (Windows 2003 Server R2) and Active Directory, DNS, and IIS installed.

Recently I installed Eset Smart Security Enterprise Edition because I thought it was a good way of making the workstations download the updates from the server instead from internet (was I extremely stupid?). Btw, which is the best solution for this? like a WSUS for NOD32 updates?

I was remotely connected to the server when I installed ESET, and at some point I got disconnected. I tried "ping server" and it was completely dead. I tried shutdown -r server, and waited some time.. and nothing happened. So since I have physical access to the machine, I checked it and it was completely frozen (locked?). 

I restarted it, and It took like 10 minutes to the logon screan to appear. I logged as an administrator, and the "Limited orno connectivity" icon appeared. All the server services are stopped (and If I try to manually start them they give me different errors), and the server simply doesn't exist for the network.

Uninstalled ESET. And I'm still having this problem.

Reinstalled ESET (maybe the first installation got damaged because of the manual resetor whatsoever). And then uninstalled again. And I'm still having the problem.

Tried reparing the connection, and it says that I can't renew the IP.

Maybe some TCP/IP config got damaged? Plz help, I just don't want to install everything again... 

Thank you everybody!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I would try resetting the TCP/IP stack.

netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

then reboot


----------



## jaunis (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you, that solved the issue!

:up:


----------

